# TriVex Procedure for Varicose Veins



## Cyndy (Jan 28, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with coding for Varicose Vein Stripping?  My doc frequently is using the Tri Vex procedure.  He calls it a powered phlebectomy procedure, and is telling me the number of stab wounds he is using.

This particular op report sounds like he is using the standard technique for the  greater saphenous vein (37722) and then I chose 37765 for 7 stab wounds with the TriVex procedure.

Any help or resources would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Cyndy


----------



## mmelcam (Jan 28, 2008)

37765 is for 10 - 20 stab incisions. It states that for less than 10 incisions, use 37799.


----------



## Cyndy (Jan 29, 2008)

You're right.


----------

